# Wallpaper removal and Gardz.



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I have a customer with a problem on a rental property. The renters decided they didn't like the wallpaper at some point and tried to remove it, evidently via high powered chemical solution. Now the paint which has been exposed is blistering in places. He's sanded some of it down and tried to skim some areas. The joint compound doesn't seem to be sticking well though. I'm wondering if Gardz would seal the surface up so he can skim a few spots and prime them paint? Any input is appreciated. Other product suggestions also welcome.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Did they remove all of the wallpaper, and the paint that was left is bubbling in places?

Or remove the wallpaper, re-paint, and the repaint is bubbling?

Or did they leave a mess of part wallpaper, part previous paint job, and part ripped sheetrock mess?

Is there adhesive still left on the wall?


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

How many walls? if its only one or two...you could just drywall over it...
If it comes to that. You can explain that it will 100% guaranty no future problems.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I haven't seen the job myself but from what I've been told, they got all the adhesive off but torn the wall up a bit when scraping it. Whatever chemical they used bubbled up the the paint in spots. It's been scraped down and washed down and now they are trying to skim in certain areas. No repainting has been done yet as they want a sound surface before even attempting that. The house is 3600sf and the whole thing was wallpapered


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

It's hard to say for sure w/o actually seeing it, but it sounds like the bubbles need to be cut out (with a razor) and the whole thing needs to be Gardz-ed

This will turn what's left (fuzzy/ripped sheetrock etc.) crispy enough to knock off, knock down, and/or if that's not an issue, skim coat/repair

Sand repairs smooth, wipe off dust, prime (reg. latex OK), and paint


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Sounds good to me. We haven't carried Gardz before but I've heard good things about it so I plan to recommend it to these guys. Sounds like they have a real pain of a job no matter what they do. Thanks.


----------



## Thewallfixer (Apr 18, 2006)

I have to do the same thing in the future, what is Gardz? Oil primer?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

It's a clear bonding primer. http://zinsser.com/PDF/TDB/gardz.pdf That's the Product Info sheet on it.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Gardz is pretty amazing

If you've got a wallpaper removal and you rip up the "paper" part of the sheetrock, or partially so it's all fuzzy, it sinks into that soft stuff and hardens it so you can repair it

If you can't remove all the adhesive, it goes right over and seals it in and hardens it so you can repair/rehang/repaint

It's even good for other poor substrates (chalking paint)

It doesn't apply well, like a paint or primer
It doesn't cover well, there's little pigment
Of course, those aren't the reasons to use it

It's kinda like soupy, watery, Elmer's glue

Prolly is...lol


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Honestly I'm wondering what the difference is between Gardz and Peelstop. To look at them and what they do, there doesn't seem to be a great deal of difference.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

There are a lot of "DRC" s on the market (Drywall Repair Clear - a term coined by Jim Parodi) but they are all copy cats of the original, Draw-Tite by Scotch Paints out in LA 
555 W 189th St
Gardena, CA , 90248-4204 
Phone: 310-329-1259

Draw-Tite has more of the resin in it than all the forgeries (great story about the Big Z wanting to buy the formula, but Charles at Scotch told them where to go. The Big Z was furious and then pulled some shenanigans - but as my sig line says, those are rumors and half truths that I have yet to substantiate ...... but I believe them)

Draw-Tite is IMPOSSIBLE to obtain, they have a ZERO distribution network. You can get it at the factory, they'll decant into a can as you wait (seriously). It comes in original clear (like water, what the Big Z "borrowed " for their Gardz) and two "No-run"s (thicker version) one clear and one white(ish).

Why am I telling you this? Just to make sure everyone is educated as to the origins of DRC's

Gardz is an adequate imitation.
"Peelstop" ? I've heard all bad about that stuff.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I wouldn't use Peel Stop in a situation that calls for Gardz

:no:


...but then, I haven't tried it either
So I can't say it won't work
I just wouldn't do it


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

daArch said:


> Draw-Tite is IMPOSSIBLE to obtain, they have a ZERO distribution network. You can get it at the factory, they'll decant into a can as you wait (seriously).


I wouldn't say impossible nessesarily, it just takes a little effort.  The biggest problem is the shipping costs. My last order of 32 gallons about a year ago cost nearly $4 a gallon to get it here, and I'm in the midwest. No telling how much it would cost to get it to the east coast, and I'm sure the shipping costs haven't gone down any since then with fuel costs going ever higher.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

jackrabbit5 said:


> I wouldn't say impossible nessesarily, it just takes a little effort.  The biggest problem is the shipping costs. My last order of 32 gallons about a year ago cost nearly $4 a gallon to get it here, and I'm in the midwest. No telling how much it would cost to get it to the east coast, and I'm sure the shipping costs haven't gone down any since then with fuel costs going ever higher.


OK OK, not "impossible" but surely impractical. There was a time when 32 gallons would cost a TOTAL of $13 - $15 including shipping.

BTW, I know a certain organization looking for some proof readers. You've just been tapped :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

daArch said:


> BTW, I know a certain organization looking for some proof readers. You've just been tapped :thumbup:


Yes he has. :jester:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes he has. :jester:


Oh oh, what have I gotten myself into. I've heard that you'll tap just about anything :blink:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

*Mr*

Oh oh, what have I gotten myself into. I've heard that you'll tap just about anything 

I heard the same,so it must me true:w00t:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I wouldn't use PeelStop where Gardz is needed either. It's more a matter of curiosity. According the the product sheets and actually seeing the stuff in the can, it's hard to determine what the difference is.


----------



## RILEY PAINTING (Oct 17, 2007)

Use Your Airless Instead Of The Garden Sprayer.it Is Faster And You Have A Lot More Control Of How Much Water You Put On The Walls.


----------

